# 1984 z24 king cab



## philmattic (Jun 7, 2007)

I just replaced the headgasket two days ago after the motor blew the old one. After refilling the coolant the motor would not crank due to water lock. With the coolant drained and the remaining water pumped through the exhaust the truck runs fine. How can I tell if I just got a bad gasket or if the head/block is cracked? If so would block sealer be advised, my friends seem to think it wouldn't hurt if the head/block is cracked?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you send the head out to be checked for cracks and warpage? This should be done anytime a head gasket is replaced. If the head or block is cracked, sealer won't do much considering that it is leaking enough to hydrolock the engine. Sounds like you may need to remove the head and find out what went wrong.


----------

